# Any F2 Cockapoo Pictures?



## n1ven

Hi, 

Would really appreciate it if anyone has any F2 Cockapoo pictures that they could post as we are really keen on an F2 breeder but are struggling to get our heads around not having the looks of an F1. 

Pictures of adults would be preferable and chocolate would be an added bonus!!

Thanks in advance!

Simon


----------



## janee

There's quite a few around her and to be honest their not much different from f1 but they are all different and some are throw backs. Sorry don't have any pica though.


----------



## ali-s.j.

Did you see the photos of Ruby on your other thread?
She is a looker :love-eyes:


----------



## mandym

I have had a few f2 litters and out of a litter of 6 4 of the pups have the cockapoo look,1 favours the poodle and 1 favours the cocker( approx).you will know by around 4-5 weeks which puppy will have the coat type you are looking for.ive posted a pic of 2 f2 pups and you can clearly see the pup that is athe cocker type pup.ive also posted pics of a couple of my pups i have bred as adults so you can see they are just like f1s.When picking an f2 puppy make sure you dont make your choice until puppy is at least 4 weeks old and if youre having difficulty deciding if the pup you like will be a cockapoo type pup then feel free to email the pic to me and i will help you xxx

COCKAPOO TYPE AND COCKER TYPE F2 PUPS










ONE OF MY COCKAPOO TYPE PUPS AS AN ADULT( ELMO)










BAXTER ANOTHER F2 AS A PUP










BAXTER AS AN ADULT


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Great pictures, and the Cocker type is gorgeous, what a face! I just love dogs...

Ian


----------



## Sarette

Oh Baxter!!!! Gorgeous xxx


----------



## lola24

I NEED to have elmo!! He is stunning!! :love-eyes:


----------



## mandym

Thanks,they are both on my fb lol,baxter has his own fb page xxx


----------



## Natalie

n1ven said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would really appreciate it if anyone has any F2 Cockapoo pictures that they could post as we are really keen on an F2 breeder but are struggling to get our heads around not having the looks of an F1.
> 
> Pictures of adults would be preferable and chocolate would be an added bonus!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Simon


Hi Simon

I got my puppy from Nicki in Chieveley, (all of her puppies are gorgeous!) who is F2, he has a soft and wavy coat however I have met quite a few of other Cockapoo's from her who are F2 but have had the complete opposite coat to Bailey (my puppy) - tight curls and a complete different feel to their coat, which I know thats the look you are after!.  All Cockapoo's are completely different and unique, even from the same litter. Which makes them special


----------



## n1ven

Thanks Natalie, Bailey is beautiful! Think I'm being talked round! 

Mandy, did you get Baxter from Capella Cockapoos?


----------



## mandym

n1ven said:


> Thanks Natalie, Bailey is beautiful! Think I'm being talked round!
> 
> Mandy, did you get Baxter from Capella Cockapoos?


I dont own baxter,i bred him and own his mum.xxx


----------



## Sarah11

Hi Simon,
I know exactly how you feel and I'm in the same boat really. I have read that F2's are more unpredictable coat-wise and also that they are more inclined to moult although I'm not sure how true that is. Nikki is also my closest breeder and I am in a dilemma about whether to go for an F2, or go with my heart and stick to an F1. I think it's probably a good idea to view more than one breeder and was hoping to go to Castle Cockapoos too but they aren't expecting any litters this year. 

It's also a dilemma about the health testing. Nikki's stud is DNA tested for PRA but she doesn't do hip scoring or any other testing apart from a vet's check.


----------



## sallyhoneypot

F1's can be a moulter too! Mine is 18 weeks old and I am sure she will moult.


----------



## Stela12

This is Stela; she is an F2 cockapoo. That is all I know...we adopted her when she was 12 weeks and we were told that both her parents were cockapoos. She does not shed at all


----------



## Natalie

Stela12 said:


> This is Stela; she is an F2 cockapoo. That is all I know...we adopted her when she was 12 weeks and we were told that both her parents were cockapoos. She does not shed at all


Stela is gorgeous


----------



## mandym

Sarah11 said:


> Hi Simon,
> I know exactly how you feel and I'm in the same boat really. I have read that F2's are more unpredictable coat-wise and also that they are more inclined to moult although I'm not sure how true that is. Nikki is also my closest breeder and I am in a dilemma about whether to go for an F2, or go with my heart and stick to an F1. I think it's probably a good idea to view more than one breeder and was hoping to go to Castle Cockapoos too but they aren't expecting any litters this year.
> 
> It's also a dilemma about the health testing. Nikki's stud is DNA tested for PRA but she doesn't do hip scoring or any other testing apart from a vet's check.


Both elmo and baxter( see earlier post) do not moult and are just like f1s xxx


----------



## n1ven

*Nicki*



Sarah11 said:


> Hi Simon,
> I know exactly how you feel and I'm in the same boat really. I have read that F2's are more unpredictable coat-wise and also that they are more inclined to moult although I'm not sure how true that is. Nikki is also my closest breeder and I am in a dilemma about whether to go for an F2, or go with my heart and stick to an F1. I think it's probably a good idea to view more than one breeder and was hoping to go to Castle Cockapoos too but they aren't expecting any litters this year.
> 
> It's also a dilemma about the health testing. Nikki's stud is DNA tested for PRA but she doesn't do hip scoring or any other testing apart from a vet's check.


Sarah, 

Just a quick update for you, after a lot of soul searching and discussion, we have decided to leave a deposit for one of Nickis pups due in July and ready for us late August, Early Sept. F1 or F2, we'll still love it the same!

We really liked Nickis setup, she had gorgeous dogs, all with a lovely manner and with plenty of her other Cockapoos roaming the streets of Newbury and Thatcham and a few owners on here that are very happy with their F2 dogs, we had to go for it. Nicki was more than happy to help, understanding of our dilemma and even offered to arrange a meeting with some of her F2s as adults in the local area!

I was still a little sceptical about not having an F1, but Nicki sent through a number of photos which won me over about an F2. In particular the picture below of Wellington, a 2 year old chocolate F2 was the arrow through the heart! 










I spoke to Nicki on the phone earlier too about HIP scoring, and the only reason that she doesn't HIP score is because of advice from her vet who happens to be a lady I know well. A number of other breeders we have visited don't seem to HIP score either.

The other great thing about Nicki is that once you are on the waiting list, people lower down have to wait for you before selecting their puppy, so we are going to wait until 5-6 weeks so that we can get a much better indication of the coat type we'll end up with. 

Best of luck with the search. If you need any more information, do let us know. 

Hope that helps,

Simon


----------



## ali-s.j.

Congratulations Simon


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Well done Simon, I'm sure your F2 will be a great dog!

Ian


----------



## Janev1000

That's great Simon! To be honest, if you can select a pup you like at 5-6 weeks, I don't think you will see much difference between an F1 or F2, if you are able to see at that age the coat type that you are hoping for. 

It's always good to see grown-up pups from a breeder you are interested in. I saw a gorgeous cockapoo puppy last summer, who made me make my mind up in wanting to buy a cockapoo - although I stupidly didn't ask where he came from. I met him again this week and he is nearly a year old and still gorgeous. Amazingly he came from the breeder we are hoping to buy our next pup from, so that is always a positive sign for me as they have been really happy with everything and he has a lovely temperament. They don't hip score either but the stud, whom they own, is Optigen clear for PRA and that is the most important health test for me.

Fingers crossed that there will be a suitable pup for you. Wellington is gorgeous! I wouldn't have been able to tell which generation he was. x


----------



## mandym

Wellington is gorgeous,i have a soft spot for the choccies lol. Thats great news you have found a breeder you are happy with and most f2s are exactly the same as f1s and by 5 weeks its very obvious which coat type that pup will have ie smooth or cockapoo type so you have nothing to worry about,keep us all posted xxx


----------



## n1ven

Don't worry, I'll be sure to announce his arrival etc!

Thanks to everyone for all your help!

Simon


----------

